# Sacramento vs. Seattle (1/4)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (22-8) vs. Seattle Supersonics (16-14)
Arco Arena, Sunday January 4, 2004
6:00pm PT *

*Probable Starters*













































































Thoughts? Comments? Predictions?

Sac 111 - 105 Sonics


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope RAY RAY doesnt have a big game.... Kings by 5


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

After the big win against the Lakers, Seattle should be playing more inspiring basketball. Ray Allen will probably have another big game, after his awesome performace against the Lakers especially in the clutch. It'd be tough one, if guys like Radman can find his shot and contribute.

Then again, Kings are doing great too, and I expect them to come out victorious by a small margin. Kings to win by 3.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 108
Sonics 89


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics will play tough tonight and have a chance of winning but Kings gotta win this game if they want to lead the NBA and have homecourt advantage in playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow Peja... that a bit of a blowout isnt it... Kings holding someone to under 90 I dont see that happening...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Wow Peja... that a bit of a blowout isnt it... Kings holding someone to under 90 I dont see that happening...


Everyone is predicting a close game so I will go with the exact opposite


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Stojakovic scored only 21 points last night lower than his average ppg, so expect a big game out of him to get it back up 


Stojakovic - 36points


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Kings looked really tired against the Clips, especially Vlade... he was really huffin and puffin... i dunno it should be close...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*No G-wall tonight*



> Swingman Gerald Wallace missed Saturday's game and likely will not return to the team until Monday because of a death in his family.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My money is on Sacramento- with DC o n Ray Ray- I aint expecting a big game, maybe if Raddy finally steps his game up...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final:

Kings 130
Sonics 99

Box Score 

My prediction was a bit too conservative


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good game for us. Hopefully they'll continue to score 130 pts everygame of the season that is left.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

I knew the Kings would win by more than 10, but im dissapointed that Stojakovic only scored 24. what is going on? how come he is not getting any freethrows anymore?? im not sure but i THINK thats now the 2nd or 3rd game in a row since he has not been to the free throw line. Even if he is shooting long distance shots, there must be some contact being made by the other teams. But im glad that they won, too bad wallace didnt get in the game as it was already over at halftime.

edit, what happend to divac? why did he only play 15 minutes???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> I knew the Kings would win by more than 10, but im dissapointed that Stojakovic only scored 24. what is going on? how come he is not getting any freethrows anymore?? im not sure but i THINK thats now the 2nd or 3rd game in a row since he has not been to the free throw line. Even if he is shooting long distance shots, there must be some contact being made by the other teams. But im glad that they won,


He didn't play any of the 4th quarter



> too bad wallace didnt get in the game as it was already over at halftime.


He wasn't at the game (death in his family



> edit, what happend to divac? why did he only play 15 minutes???


Not sure, but it was good that he got a good rest because they have 4 games in 5 nights.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Vlade was extremely tired in case you didnt notice...im glad he was able to get some rest... and as far as Peja goes... i think the bump on the ref kind of hurt him with the refs...but hes not a very aggressive to the hole player, so hes not gonna get that many free throws, tonight he was just looking to hit the outside shot, he was too agressive in the beginning and thats not his game, he just let the game come to him later and he played well... and the Lakers lost... what a game that was, WHAT A BLOCK BY DOOLING! Kings up by 1 and 1/2 games...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

oops i missread the post about Wallace missing saturday's game and that he wouldnt be back until monday.
my condolences.


Pedja is still wearing that elbow pad, how bad of a knock did that scum posey give him? any word on when he thinks he will be 100%?

So Divac was just resting? ok good, i thought he was injured. 


 how come no kings games are being televised nationally??


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Sacramento-130
Seattle-99:rock:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> how come no kings games are being televised nationally??



That's right RedBandit, they should televise more games. They're fun to watch. Like the game tonight 130 pts scored. That is fun.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

of course they are fun to watch 
 i get stuck with boring toronto raptors ball where they miss 70% of their shots and only run 2 plays, either vince drives it to the basket and then passes it to the corner for marshall or mo pete to shoot a 3, or someone will pass it into bosh or baxter for an uncontested dunk.  grr so ugly.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

hahaahahh toronto


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

you should get NBA League Pass, thats how i watch the Sacramento games... unfortunately i get all the road broadcasters because the damn Kings have no TV Deal and News 10 doesnt play many games... heres a link as to why...
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59920&forumid=15


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O BTW, the Kings have a TON of nationally televised games coming up...

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/index.html

They're second in nationally televised games in the season.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Brad Miller's play as of late has kind of gone down, he completely stopped getting assists, hes avagin like 2 assists the last 5 games

WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes getting alot of rest, because hes been getting in foul trouble and the Kings havent really needed him all that much... Hell pick it back up, he gets tired having to help out on Vlades man all the time...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> you should get NBA League Pass, thats how i watch the Sacramento games... unfortunately i get all the road broadcasters because the damn Kings have no TV Deal and News 10 doesnt play many games... heres a link as to why...
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59920&forumid=15


Thats what I got- otherwise I wouldnt see ANY Sonics games over here in Illinois


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh great now we get to play you guys yet again:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya but its at ur house


----------

